# BORBET A wheels available again



## cheffe (Nov 29, 2002)

In about 2 or 3 weeks we will have the BORBET A wheels in stock again.

Pre orders are accepted now through our websites:










16x7.5 offset 20
16x9 offset 15

We stock them in 4x100 and 5x100 and we do also have some blanks available which can be custom drilled in our warehouse

Please visit our websites for details and prices: http://www.TUNERSHOP.comwww.TUNERSHOP.com


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Interesting. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Turtle20vT (May 23, 2003)

Price for a set of 18 5x100?

PM me please


----------



## cheffe (Nov 29, 2002)

Turtle20vT said:


> Price for a set of 18 5x100?
> 
> They are available in 16" only


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

What's the largest bolt pattern that could be custom drilled? Specifically Porsche (5x130)? These would be sweet on my 944. Do you machine the hub diameter to fit or would require centering ring? What's the adder $$ for custom drilled?


----------



## cheffe (Nov 29, 2002)

The largest bolt pattern that could be drilled is 5x120. There is no extra charge for custom drilling.


----------

